# Rant - Sephora Inside JCPenny



## DreamWarrior

Our JCPenny store finally got with the program and opened their Sephora Inside JCPenny section about a year ago.  It's my main beauty supplier outside of the web.

It has limited stock and limited brands - but it does the job.

Well, this weekend I had a wedding job and I went to the Sephora store that is located about 1/2 to 45 minutes from home because the Sephora inside JCPenny doesnt carry the MakeUp Forever brand.

I spent a lot of money and confirmed with the manager at Sephora that my products were fully returnable incase I dont use any of it and if it was returnable to any Sephora or JPC store - she said yes.

That was Saturday - today I go to my JCP and try to return the products only to find out that they wouldnt except my receipt because the registers were coded differently.  The return would have to be without a receipt. 

Okay, what does that mean? 






Nothing - you still get the full amount - Oh, we dont carry this brand.





I know - the manager said I could return it anywhere.





Yeah, you can, but we'll just throw it out.

WHAT?!





Yeah, we can't resell it and we cant ship it back so we just throw it out - are you okay with that?





Uh, no, but what do I care - I dont need the products and I want my money back.





Ok - oh wait, it's over $150?  I dont think we can do this.

Um...





I'll call my manager.

1/2 later, some back and forth with the JCP manager who is NOT the Sephora manager and then some more back and forth about Sephora being Sephora but its not when its JPC Sephora - it was confusing.

In the end, I got my money back - they probably kept the products for themselves instead of throwing it out and someone is probably going to get fired because they werent supposed to take back the products that they dont carry and cant properly credit because the product was purchased at a Sephora store and NOT a JCP store!

What a friggin nightmare.


----------



## vixie13

They really have to sort that stuff out... if they want to be considered the same store then let everything be equal....purchase at a Sephora means can be returned at ANY Sephora.... 

but if they are going to make it two separate stores then make it clear and obvious so people don't get confused. Call it something _OTHER_ then Sephora. 

Bummer to hear about your troubles... at least you got your money


----------



## jeanarick

Sounds kinda crazy, but in the end at least they took care of their customer properly.  That's what really counts in my book, good customer service.


----------



## DreamWarrior

It was "ok" customer service.  There wasnt any arguing or anything, but I felt like Vixie said - if you're going to be Sephora, then be a Sephore and dont give your customers a hard time and confusing dialogue.  I spent my entire lunch hour there trying to return items that should have only taken 10 minutes tops.


----------



## jeanarick

Good point.


----------



## MakeupByMe

Yeah most likely they wont get in trouble I worked at macys Lancome &amp; ppl were able to return mac cosmetics that they bought from another macys &amp; we were able to take em even though our MAcys didnt carry M.A.C products  !!  We just threw em out no big deal!!  &amp; I think technically a Sephora in a jcp is still Jcp Because Just like you cant buy Origins at a Macys &amp; return it to a Free standing Origins store  &amp; You cant use your M.A.C Pro card at a M.A.C in MAcys   I would think the same would go for a Sephora in JCp!!!


----------



## lolaB

That stinks that there was such miscommunication! I probably would've just waited until I was in the area of a free-standing Sephora to return, but I can understand wanting to get your money back, especially after being told you could.


----------



## caitylovescolor

Thats unfortunate, you should have been able to return it with no hesitation. I work at Sephora inside jcp and we take all kinds of returns, from Sephora free standings, Sephoras or Sephora inside JCP in other states and even online. And JCP managers don't know exactly what goes on in the Sephoras like the Sephora beauty managers do so it's odd that she would ask them. Hope you have better experiences in the future!


----------



## amandah

My sephora at JCP is pretty good, but i remember being in there around christmas time and a lady in front of me was buying a gift card and they had to 'remind' her that it was only good at JCP Sephoras, not regular Sephoras. I thought that was really odd.


----------



## studiomakeup

Really when you deal with people always keep in mind that when someone isn't sure about something they just make stuff up regardless of the rules they should know about.

Thank god they throw the product away, what if some disgusting person returned items they licked and then sold it to you. The thought of it, uugh grossssss.


----------



## Rebbierae

I had a (sort of) similar issue in my SiJCP when the Pantone collection came out.  I had been very excited about it and was going to check it out in the store....but then it became available online and I couldn't wait, so I purchased a couple of things online.  Before it even arrived, I was in the store and asked them if/when they were getting the collection and she said they HAD it already--it was just in the back because they weren't supposed to put it out yet.  She asked if I wanted to check it out and I asked if I could purchase it and she said yes, so she went and got it.  I ended up liking the big kit that had like five things in it, but I had already ordered the eye shadow quad and the eye liner set and I didn't want doubles.  She said "Oh you can purchase this tonight and then when your other stuff comes, you can just return it here."  I guess this was MY fault for not asking, but I ended up getting store credit and not my cash back.  I went back in to return the stuff I had ordered online and she said sort of the same thing--since it was an online purchase she would have to do a return without a receipt, even though she was holding the packing slip in her hand.  So I got store credit, which was fine I guess, because I knew I'd spend it--but I REALLY wanted my cash back on it.  But again, I suppose I should have asked when she told me I could return it. 

I realize it's tricky because it's not an actual Sephora store so it still has to play a little by JCP rules, but they need to make it less confusing for customers.  It IS all Sephora, afterall, and my stuff hadn't even been taken out of the package--I got it in the mail, took it out of the shipping box, and returned it.  But I guess I understand them not being able to sell it--they can't take that chance.  I guess next time I'll try and remember to ask the appropriate questions. 

Dream, I'm glad you got your cash back, even if it was a headache--that's a lot of money!


----------



## BayonnieBabe

I know that this thread is a little old but I feel compelled to reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me just start by saying I'm very sorry for those who've had unfortunate experiences in sephora inside jcp. I work at a sephora inside jcp in Nj and we are urged to satisfy the client first. Before there have been troubles with miscommunications between sephora free-standing and SiJCP because we have jcp registers and therefore do not have all of the capabilities that a sephora free-standing can have. However, now with all of the changes that have been going on in JCP, sephora is more equipped to handle returns from a stand alone store. I hope this singular bad experience doesn't deter you from shopping at a sephora inside of a jcp again! Also, returns that have been used by the client are marked as defected and disposed of. Associates cannot purchase used products and DEFINITELY cannot purchase free-standing products that have been returned, used or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

I don't have a free standing Sephora within a twenty minute drive...closer to an hour away. There is a Sephora inside JCP and I've always had excellent service and reccomendations from them! Usually, if I can't find it there or a similar item they think would work for me and is available instore, I'm recommended to go to the free standing store or online. I'm happy with my "mini" Sephora, although I always ask if I can get a sample to try or get with a purchase...they're not ones to offer, but that would be the only "issue" and isn't a big deal.


----------



## Adrienne

I've always been confused about this. I've returned stuff that I order online to a JCP Sephora but they always have hesitated. One thing I've learned to do is call the Sephora customer service line and then the store. I'll ask for the name of the associate that I spoke with so that I'm able to back myself up when I show up.  That way there I can confirm all is a-ok before my 45 minute drive so that there shouldn't be an issue at all.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've always been confused about this. I've returned stuff that I order online to a JCP Sephora but they always have hesitated. One thing I've learned to do is call the Sephora customer service line and then the store. I'll ask for the name of the associate that I spoke with so that I'm able to back myself up when I show up.  That way there I can confirm all is a-ok before my 45 minute drive so that there shouldn't be an issue at all.


 That's actually pretty smart. First time and last time I ever made a return at a JCP Sephora, they were hesitant and I got a little run around about online orders/stand alone stores and returns at the JCP locations, but they did take the item. I was also encouraged to check online and contact the main Sephora CS number to verify. All the while, they were quite polite and nice about everything, but hesitant as in unsure if it was acceptable. They never once seemed like they didn't want to help, which is nice. I think that's really the only time I've made a return....which means I've happily been making purchases..far too many, but that's for another thread lol.


----------



## Annie200

To begin with, you probably bought the product to do a wedding, you were paid really well for, and returned the unused portion correct? Sephora is not your go to store to borrow makeup to do a wedding party and return it to get your money back. One reason Sephora's in the US won't make it. You people have a tendancy to take a good thing and screw it up over there.


----------



## Marshie

> Originally Posted by *Annie200* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To begin with, you probably bought the product to do a wedding, you were paid really well for, and returned the unused portion correct? Sephora is not your go to store to borrow makeup to do a wedding party and return it to get your money back. One reason Sephora's in the US won't make it. You people have a tendancy to take a good thing and screw it up over there.


Wait, what?


----------



## Cher1961

Im sorry you had trouble returning your Sephora online purchase at the SIJCP. As a SIJCP Beauty Leader I cant understand why they only gave you store credit with your online order. We do returns from freestanding and online all the time and yes we do have to do the return as without receipt but you should get it back the same way you paid for it. If it is an online purchase we just call Sephora to verify the price paid and payment method then we can return it in the same manner. Hope that helped.


----------



## mizjmakeup

*That's kind of weird. I mean, Sephora is their own seprate company (so I thought), so if a JCP doesn't have a Sephora in there...shouldn't they not be able to do a return? **I mean, I'm glad you got your money back and all! That's good. But throwing away the product? That seems weird because it would be a waste. Expecially if you didn't use it. **Interesting!*


----------



## MissLindaJean

> *That's kind of weird. I mean, Sephora is their own seprate company (so I thought), so if a JCP doesn't have a Sephora in there...shouldn't they not be able to do a return?* *I mean, I'm glad you got your money back and all! That's good. But throwing away the product? That seems weird because it would be a waste. Expecially if you didn't use it.* *Interesting!*


 In regards to cosmetics, l think a lot of companies toss returns. Also, they are talking about the Sephoras in JCP.. not just JCP. You could never return a Sephora product to any old JCP counter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CherBear711

So, I always thought that the Sephora store inside JCP was its own, independent Sephora store, DIFFERENT from when Macy's sells MAC or other brands.  Is that correct, or incorrect?  How confusing!


----------



## tinkgloss

I was recently told at a SiJCP that returns made from online orders were deducted from their sales for the day, therefore hurting their sales quota.  They made my return, but you could tell they were hesitant and  would have preferred me to have mailed it back, instead of returning it in the store with them. 

I can understand how they feel about trying to have good sales numbers. It seems unfair that the return amount hurts their store  when they did not get the credit for the actual sale since it was done online. 

Also, as a buying/ordering online customer I don't think I  (customers) should have to worry about/ or be told about an online order  return hurting the  store's sales day tally.

Seems like Sephora should not deduct online returns from the store  sales quota the return is made in.

Does anyone have any knowledge of this or have ever been told this at a SiJCP  ?


----------



## kmoore714

> Originally Posted by *tinkgloss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was recently told at a SiJCP that returns made from online orders were deducted from their sales for the day, therefore hurting their sales quota.  They made my return, but you could tell they were hesitant and  would have preferred me to have mailed it back, instead of returning it in the store with them.
> 
> I can understand how they feel about trying to have good sales numbers. It seems unfair that the return amount hurts their store  when they did not get the credit for the actual sale since it was done online.
> 
> Also, as a buying/ordering online customer I don't think I  (customers) should have to worry about/ or be told about an online order  return hurting the  store's sales day tally.
> 
> Seems like Sephora should not deduct online returns from the store  sales quota the return is made in.
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge of this or have ever been told this at a SiJCP  ?


 I worked retail for several years in college, and in my experience, this is pretty common. When returns were made at my store, regardless of where they were purchased, the returned amount would be deducted from our daily sales. They shouldn't have tried to guilt you into returning it another way. Returns are a standard part of the retail industry!


----------



## feemia

That seems unfair.  It's been almost 20 years since I worked in retail, but where I worked, the only returns that counted against me were returns with my associate number on the receipt.  

Which meant that if items that I sold were returned on a day that I wasn't working, I would have negative sales for that day.  But we only cared about weekly totals, not daily, so it evened out.


----------



## mjreynolds32

I had an issue with the Sephora inside JCP at Christmas time.  My mother in law asked me what I would like as a gift and I said I wanted a Sephora gift card.  There is a kiosk in the Sam's club where she shops that had them in the past and I thought she would go there since she doesn't use the computer and she had asked me to point it out to her.  The Sephora inside JCP had just opened in late November here and when she saw it and recognized the name she was very excited, went in and asked them if  the gift cards would work in any Sephora store and on the online site as well.  The sales girl told her that they absolutely would and that Sephora was the same everywhere.  She gave me a $100 gift card that had the JCP logo on it.  I called the store and they said they would honor it inside the JCP store at the Sephora register or any other register but that it was only good in the inside JCP stores and that they were unaffiliated with Sephora.com or the stand alone stores.  When I asked if it was possible to get a refund so I could the money towards the online site (I wanted a holiday exclusive that the JCP store didn't carry) the sales lady told me I was crazy and that I was ungrateful.  The nearest stand alone store not inside a JCP is over 80 miles away and I don't drive.  I hardly see how asking if it was possible to get a refund for the gift card (with the receipt my mother in law kept) was crazy or ungrateful behavior.  She ended up feeling terrible about it and I gave up and purchased a Clarisonic with the gift card instead.  More than anything I was upset that my Mother in law was so angry and felt misled.  I know that they had just opened and that they may have been unaware of the policies but I feel like the distinction should be a little more obvious than it currently is.  The one nice thing about the JCP stores is they seem to have different Beauty Insider promos.  I was able to get a Josie Maran set with my saved up points that I hadn't seen offered anywhere else although I don't really have access to a regular store to compare the choices.


----------



## tinkgloss

Thanks to all above for your input.   It did make me feel bad messing up her sales. I just didn't know if it really is  SiJCP or the  regular store's policy.  After reading the responses sounds like it is their retail policy.   Guess that is part of retail!!  If I ever have another online return,  I am going to  mail it back to avoid this again.


----------



## Anna Perkins

What? They must of have been new at working.. I work at Sephora inside JCP.

Okay just so everyone knows, you absolutely CAN return Sephora inside JCP items at a freestanding Sephora, and visa versa. We are having the issue where people are buying from our store and the  freestanding is denying the return simply because they don't want a loss to the store. But they CAN and MUST return it, so don't allow them to deny you. It does not matter if we do or do not carry the item, we can still return it (we just prefer not to. It can be a brand new product that is $115 and we can not sell the item and it HAS to be thrown away. We are not allowed to keep any returns so it makes us sad that products are being wasted and not only that but our store now has a loss of money) but that is not a  customer issue so just return where you can.

It is strange that they made that so confusing for you. We cannot scan each others receipts either, but as long as you have a drivers license we can still do the return. If you bring the receipt sometimes we can give some form of cash back (which if we do, we are giving you cash that we never received to begin with), but without the receipt it just becomes store credit (which will only work inside a Sephora inside JCP and not at the freestanding Sephora)


----------



## lovelycandygurl

I been in a Sephora store; however, I never been to a Sephora in JcPenny before.


----------



## tinkgloss

Well, just tried to make my first return at a freestanding Sephora on an item purchased at a JCP Sephora and was told it could NOT be returned there  (a regular Sephora), only at a  JCP Sephora.

Worker called the manager and she said the same thing. Really frustrating, my return item was only $12.00 and I was making a  $90.00 purchase. If their reason for denial was because they thought I was going to hurt store sales, that is ridiculous because my purchase was for more than the return, 

Anyway,  just thought I would share my rant since it just happened today. Guess not all Sephora's play by the same rules.


----------



## award04

This makes absolutely no sense to me. I won't buy at JCP Sephora since hearing all this. If they are not the same store then don't call it Sephora. I'm glad I read this information! Thanks for posting.


----------



## szn7115

I totally agree, client's take advantage of the return policy's. I love the sephora inside jcp in our city. They take on-line returns and even offer express consults, It;s like a second home for me.


----------



## MAKEUPDIVA1

_   SORRY FOR YOUR EXPERIENCE._

_WHEN YOU PURCHASE AT SEPHORA INSIDE JC PENNEY THEY WILL TAKE BACK PRODUCT .  AS LONG AS YOU KEEP YOUR RECEIPT, IT WILL BE HASSLE FREE._

_IF YOU RETURN TO A FREE STANDING STORE, THEY WILL TAKE IT BACK ALSO._

_NOT HAPPILY BUT THEY HAVE TO.  THEY HAVE TO TENDER IT WITHOUT RECEIPT BECAUSE JC PENNY RECEIPTS WILL NOT SCAN AT FREE STANDING. THEY TAKE YOU DRIVERS LICENSE INFO. _

_SAME WITH FREESTANDING IF YOU RETURN TO JCPENNY.  NO RECEIPT TENDER .  DRIVERS LICENSE._

_GOALS ARE MET THEN RETURNS MAKES FOR GRUMPY SALES ASSOCIATES WHO THEN HAVE TO MAKE UP THE LOST REVENUE._

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesika

SiJCP and Sephora are in a mutual partnership so it is a little confusing. It can be compared to a Starbucks inside a Target and a freestanding Target. SiJCP accepts returns from Sephora, and Sephora.com. The team members should not tell a client what is going to happen to the merchandise after the return is complete. As of Fall 2013, SiJCP can ring up Sephora and .com orders as a return with a receipt using a default code. Prior to that, it had to be a no receipt return because there was no other way to ring the item but the money should have been returned using the same payment method. I am not sure about Sephora freestanding. SiJCP will have to look up the price and if the item is not online or in the store, it can not be returned. If the bottle/ package is empty, it can't be returned either- yes people try to return empty bottles. As with all retail returns, it counts against sales and goals. This shouldn't concern the client and the team member making the return should not divulge information like that. It isn't always fun when someone makes a big return from .com and freestanding especially when the person making the return talks about how little SiJCP has to offer or only visits SiJCP to make a return. Regardless, every person visiting a Sephora or SiJCP for any reason (except to shoplift) should leave happy.


----------



## lipglossandlovex

Wow! What a waste! They should have forwarded them onto me! I never turn down a sephora freebie!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks dolls! xo


----------



## Heather Braner

My mom got me a JCP Sephora gift card for christmas with quite a bit of money on it, she was never told about the limitations on the card and now I'm stuck with a nearly useless piece of plastic. I originally wanted it for some online-only purchases and now I'm going to have to drive at least an hour away to find some items I didn't want in the first place.

I can't even return the card or get a refund for it, pretty irritated and disappointed right now. I wont be visiting these JCP locations after this.


----------



## SneakyBurrito

Fluffenstein said:


> My mom got me a JCP Sephora gift card for christmas with quite a bit of money on it, she was never told about the limitations on the card and now I'm stuck with a nearly useless piece of plastic.


Do a Google search, there are websites where you can exchange gift cards you don't want/can't use for gift cards you do want.  I've also seen gift cards for sale on eBay.  You might not get 100% of the value but it would still be better than $0!


----------



## kittenbiscuits

Anna Perkins said:


> What? They must of have been new at working.. I work at Sephora inside JCP.
> 
> Okay just so everyone knows, you absolutely CAN return Sephora inside JCP items at a freestanding Sephora, and visa versa. We are having the issue where people are buying from our store and the  freestanding is denying the return simply because they don't want a loss to the store. But they CAN and MUST return it, so don't allow them to deny you. It does not matter if we do or do not carry the item, we can still return it (we just prefer not to. It can be a brand new product that is $115 and we can not sell the item and it HAS to be thrown away. We are not allowed to keep any returns so it makes us sad that products are being wasted and not only that but our store now has a loss of money) but that is not a  customer issue so just return where you can.
> 
> It is strange that they made that so confusing for you. We cannot scan each others receipts either, but as long as you have a drivers license we can still do the return. If you bring the receipt sometimes we can give some form of cash back (which if we do, we are giving you cash that we never received to begin with), but without the receipt it just becomes store credit (which will only work inside a Sephora inside JCP and not at the freestanding Sephora)


I have a question bc I'm confused about something.... Can you return items bought online to a brick and mortar Sephora? I bought some mascara in a buying binge and want to return it, but I don't want to wait forever for it to go back on my gift card.


----------



## Shalott

kittenbiscuits said:


> I have a question bc I'm confused about something.... Can you return items bought online to a brick and mortar Sephora? I bought some mascara in a buying binge and want to return it, but I don't want to wait forever for it to go back on my gift card.


I return online purchases all the time to freestanding Sephoras. I don't have a SiJCP close enough to return there, though, but I know you _can_ return online purchases - I think they might have to ring it as a no-receipt return though?


----------



## Deareux

I work at a SiJCP and it is a little bit different since you're also partly owned by JCP. We can do returns from the free standing Sephora and Sephora.com. However, our computer systems are JCP's computer register systems and can only pull up purchases made in JCP. That means that our computers cannot pull up receipt details from Sephora's receipt because they have different register software that stores data that is different than ours. The same goes for online returns.

We can process returns like these like we would for those without a receipt. Unfortunately, purchases made without a receipt can only get store credit back. There is an option that a manager can override this and give a refund in the original payment method. However, most managers here will deny it because it will not only come out of our goal but JCP's as well. Thankfully there is a free standing Sephora in the same mall just down the corridor, so we usually suggest that people return their stuff there. That's why the managers at our specific location generally deny overrides. But not every mall is lucky enough to have both a SiJCP and a Sephora.

Also, there are items that SiJCP doesn't sell and therefore won't be in the computer system. In this case, we can't return it at all.

I hope this sorta clears up any confusion between SiJCP and freestanding Sephora. Techinally speaking SiJCP also has to follow some of JCP's policies because it is considered a partner company in terms of ownership.


----------



## nomoresephora

I had no idea the two were considered "different" stores by any means. I bought a couple Sephora gift cards. Bought an item at a SiJCP with those Sephora gift cards. Went to return the item to SiJCP and the associate tells me that they can only give me a gift card for JCP and that cannot be used online or in-stores at stand alone Sephora's. I thought this was unacceptable. My original method of payment was a Sephora gift card. I had another Sephora gift card on hand that she could have processed the return on. She couldn't do it. Since when do stores not accept "returning to original method of payment" when its a return WITH receipt? Oh well, I am never shopping at Sephora again. Horrible policy and horrible customer service. This is an incredibly poor business move/policy from Sephora/JCP. I don't care if it's JCP doing or Sephora doing, Sephora customers are suffering. I don't usually shop at JCP and SiJCP just doesn't have enough product of the brand of make-up I buy. Plus how much B.S. is it that some Sephora's, regardless of where, refuse to accept returns from other Sephoras? Nope, I'm not rewarding crappy business policies.

Ulta is right around the corner and they are getting my business from now on!


----------

